# Knicklichter kannste knicken!



## Bondex (4. Januar 2002)

An alle Bastelverrückten
Ich habe bereits alle meine Brandungsruten mit Leuchtdioden versehen und die Aalpeitschen auch. Das ist gaaaaanz einfach, billig und das kann jeder. Warum? Ganz einfach die roten Dioden sind 1000mal besser zu sehen als die Knicklichter. Man sieht den Biß auf 200 Meter Entfernung. Dann hat man nie mehr Dunkelmänner oder kaputte Lichter und der Müll entfällt auch. Habe mich schon oft über die weggeworfenen Verpackungen und Hülsen geärgert, die wahllos am Strand herumlagen! Außerdem halten die Akkus bei DAUERBETRIEB über 2!!! Wochen und die Geschichte ist superbillig!!!Und so wird´s gemacht:
-------------------------
Material:
ca 3,5 Meter doppelten Klingeldraht (sehr dünn wählen)
1 rote Leuchtdiode
Kabelbinder (solche, die man wieder lösen kann)
dünnen und dickeren transparenten Schrumpfschlauch
Lötzinn und Kolben
Batteriehalter (mit Druckknopfaufsatz und den dazugehörigen Schuh) 2 Mignonzellen liegen nebeneinander (schwarz)
Thesaband, Kreppband, Seitenschneider, Heißluftpistole, 3. Hand (praktisch aber nicht zwingend notwendig: Gerät zum Festhalten der Bestandteile beim Löten)
gibt´s alles bei Conrad ElectronicBauanleitung:
Die Leuchtdiode wird nachdem dünne Schrumpfschlauchstückchen (ca 2 cm) auf beide Enden des Drahtes geschoben wurde (diehnt zur Isolierung) angelötet. Nun die Schläuche drüberschieben und festschrumpfen dann ein Stück des Dicken Schlauches (5cm) über die Diode stecken und alles zusammenschrupfen. Darauf achten, daß alles (Wasser)dicht ist! Dann wird die Diode (umgelegt) mit Thesafilm an der Rutenspitze (Rückseite also entgegengesetzt der Beringung) befestigt, sie zeigt also Richtung Rollenhalter, damit man sie besser sehen kann (Dioden leuchten nur in eine Richtung allerdings reflektiert auch der transparente Schlauch das Licht und man kann ruhig eine Luftblase im Schlauch lassen, die macht die Angelegenheit nur heller). In Abständen von 15 cm jeweils mit Tesa am Blank festlegen bis zur Steckverbindung der Rute. Dann eine 20 cm Schlaufe lassen, damit man die Rute noch auseinander nehmen kann. Die Schlaufe wird beim Fischen mit dem Kabelbinder an den Blank gelegt. Dann das Kabel weiter festlegen bis zur nächsten Steckverbindung und 20-30 cm dazugeben, die benötigt werden um den Weg zum Akku zurückzulegen. Nun werden die Kabelenden abisoliert und wieder mit besagten 3 Schlauchstücken versehen. Der Drucknopfaufsatz hat auch 2 kurze Kabelenden, die nun angelötet werden können (auf die richtige Polung achten, rot an rot, schwarz an schwarz! Vorraussetzung ist man hat die Diode richtig gepolt angelötet, aber das kann man ja schon vorher testen wenn man die Enden an den Batteriehalter hält). Nun werden die Schläuche auf die Lötstellen geschoben und angeschrumpft, anschließend der dicke Schlauch zur Fixierung – das hält bombenfest!!! Zum angeln wird der Akkuhalter am oberen Ende des Griffstücks mit Kreppband (Benutzen Maler zum Abkleben, gibt´s im Baumarkt für 2 Euro) festgeklebt, dreimal herumwickeln genügt. Gut es sieht nicht besonders hübsch aus, aber wenn man will kann man alles einfach wieder entfernen, wenn´s einem doch nicht so gut gefällt. Auf jeden fall bleibt man beim Wurf nie wieder mit der Schnur am Knicklichthalter hängen. Mich stört das Kabel nicht und ich fische schon 3 Jahre auf diese Art und Weise.So und jetzt geh mal an den Strand, Du wirst Augen machen wie geil das ist.Preis für eine Diodenmontage incl. Akku ca 3-5 Euro.Ich wünsche Euch allen ein Gutes Gelingen beim Selbermachen und Dickdorsche unter (leucht-)Strohm.Euer Björni
,)


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (4. Januar 2002)

Moin Bondex!
Da hast Du uns ja eine wirklich gute Bauanleitung geschrieben. Ich werde aber trotzdem bei den Knicklichtern bleiben. Ich habe die auch mit Schrumpfschlauch an der Rutenspitze fest gemacht und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Auch ich hatte hier schon mal ne Bauanleitung mußt mal suchen!
Mit den roten Leuchten habe ich vor Jahren auch schon mal herumexperimentiert aber die Batterien waren mir immer zu schnell alle und billig sind die ja auch nicht. Gerade im Herbst oder jetzt im Winter bei Kälte sind die Batterien alles andere als langlebig. Nix für ungut aber Dein Tipp ist echt klasse.

-------------------------------------------------------

           www.Meeresangler-Schwerin.de


----------



## Bondex (4. Januar 2002)

Hallo Jörg!Batterien zu schnell alle? Also ich lade meine AKKUS maximal einmal im Jahr. Vielleicht hattest Du die kleinen Knopfzellen, wie sie verwendet werden wenn man das Kabel innen verlegt. Ich benutze die Akkus (kannst natürlich auch Batterien nehmen) die auch in einen Walkman gehören und davon pro Rute 2 Stück. Und wenn sie wirklich mal leer sind nehme ich einfach die, die für meine Taschenlampe, oder Kopfleuchte nicht mehr ausreichen – meine Diode leuchtet damit immer noch 3 Tage im Dauerfeuer und zwar heller als jedes Knicklicht. Das ist ja gerade der Clou an meiner Montage, man kann herkömmliche Mignon Akkus benutzen und sie jederzeit auswechseln. Wenn man es gut meint, dann nimmt man die Fotoakkus von Nimh (4 Stk. ca 16 Euro) das sind die grünen mit dem orangen Kopf gibt´s auch bei Conrad Elektronik. Kälte hat bei mir noch nie eine rolle gespielt eher werden bei Kälte die Knicklichter schwächer, leg zum Test mal eines in das Eisfach, wenn Du es auftaust kannst Du es später wieder einsetzen.Gruß Björni


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (4. Januar 2002)

Is trotzdem nichts für mich. Zuviel gedöns an der Rute was da nicht hin gehört.

-------------------------------------------------------

           www.Meeresangler-Schwerin.de


----------



## Franky (4. Januar 2002)

Moin Bondex,sowat in der Art hatten wir auch schon mal gehabt... Dabei gings um beheizbare Leitringe... Leider sind wir da an der Batteriekapazität gescheitert... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-------------------------------------------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (4. Januar 2002)

Hmm, ja hatte ich auch schon mal, aber 2 bis 4 Mal im Monat zum Brandungsfischen, sind die Akkus auch bald fertig. Ich benutze welche für meine Kopflampe aber man merkt bei kalten Wetter schon wo der Saft hingeht.Ich bin auch auf Schrumpfschläuche an der Rutenspitze gekommen kommt gut ist gut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Naja und viel Pech mit den Knickis hatte ich bisher nicht, kaufte immer die billigen Dinger und hatte eine Niete dabei. Und was den Müll am Strand betrifft, reine Erziehungssache, ich lass sowas nicht liegen, und die anderen Sausä**** lassen dann halt was anderes rumliegen, die machen dann immer Dreck, und nicht nur mit Knicklichttüten.MichaelB hat auch Rote Bissanzeiger und die konnte ich beim letzten Angeln nicht sehen obwohl er neben mir stand.Naja, jeder nach seinem Geschmack, oder nicht?


-------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Guen (4. Januar 2002)

@Franky  : Der beheizbare Leitring interessiert mich 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !Gruss GuenPS. Gibt es eigentlich schon den bissigen Kampfwatti ,der die Dorsche selbständig erlegt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?


----------



## Dorsch1 (4. Januar 2002)

@ BondexErst mal vielen Dank für deine Bauanleitung.
Ich halte es aber wie M_S.
Ist mir auch zuviel Gedöns an der Rute.
Es wird aber sicher einige geben die es dir nachbauen werden.
Unser Board ist immer für Tips und Tricks zu haben.@ GuenSchau doch mal unter Prügelpause nach.
Wenn nicht,kannst du dich da ja als Kampfwatti umtaufen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-------------------------------------------------------
Ein großes PETRI HEIL wünscht





 DER DORSCH1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(ehemaliges Ferkel des Monats)
Mitglied der Bayrischen Angelnationalmanschaft


----------



## Guen (4. Januar 2002)

Ist schon geändert 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !Gruss Guen


----------



## hecht24 (4. Januar 2002)

wie heisste denn jetzt?

-------------------------------------------------------
dicke fische
wuenscht
albert von bieren


----------



## Dorsch1 (4. Januar 2002)

@ Hecht Na es ging doch um den Kampfwatti. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-------------------------------------------------------
Ein großes PETRI HEIL wünscht





 DER DORSCH1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(ehemaliges Ferkel des Monats)
Mitglied der Bayrischen Angelnationalmanschaft


----------



## MichaelB (7. Januar 2002)

Moin,@Bondex: gute Anleitung, wäre mir allerdings auch zu viel Gedöhns an der Rute@FFT: muß ja zugeben daß Du 100% Recht hast, die roten Knickies sind echt für´n A.... wenn man nicht direkt vor den Ruten ausharrt. Ich werde bei nächster Gelegenheit wieder auf die grünen umsteigen, besser is das!Gruß
Michael


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (7. Januar 2002)

Ich hatte die roten Knickis auch schon mal an der Spitze und fand sie nicht sehr berauschend. Ich nehme jetzt nur noch die grünen Knickis von Chormoran und kaufe sie im 50 Stk. Paket. Die sind wirklich sehr hell und ich hatte noch nie einen Blindgänger dabei.

-------------------------------------------------------

           www.Meeresangler-Schwerin.de


----------



## Killer Carp (7. Januar 2002)

Kann mir jemand sagen wo ich hier die regekn finde?


----------



## Guest (7. Januar 2002)

Servus Killer,
wenn Du die &acute;Bord-Regeln&acute; meinst, die findest Du auf der Startseite oben rechts unter&acute;Hilfe&acute;.

-------------------------------------------------------
Der &acute;WO&acute;


----------



## Bondex (9. Januar 2002)

OK Leute,wenn Ihr lieber mit Knickies angelt ist das OK. Ich fische weiterhin mit Gedöns. Also wenn Ihr dann mal in der schwärzesten Nacht ein (rotes) Licht am Ende des Tunnels seht, dann kommt doch einfach mal ran ( ist nicht schlimm wenn der Strand um mich herum mit Fischleichen übersäht und mit Blut getränkt ist, oder?) Dann könnt Ihr Euch vor Ort davon überzeugen, daß sich das Gedöns in Massen hält.Gruss und Dicke Mutantendorsche wünscht Euer Björni


----------



## Franky (9. Januar 2002)

Na, ich fang meine Fische eher mit Würmern als mit LEDs... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Scherz mal beseite: haste schonmal dran gedacht weisse LEDs zu nehmen??? Die Dinger sind um einiges heller als die roten und  sollten sogar ausreichen, die "Leuchtspitze" der Brandungsrute zu beleuchten...

-------------------------------------------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## Dok (9. Januar 2002)

...oder blau auch wenn die etwas teurer werden!
Oder sogar Blink-LED`S, stellt euch dann mal den Strand vor, LED`s in allen Farben und einige blinken sogar, eine Disco ist dann nichts dagegen.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Aber man sollte doch erwähnen das man LED`s immer mit einem Vorwiederstand betreiben sollte!!! (...oder hatte ich den überlesen?)


----------



## Franky (9. Januar 2002)

Genau Martin - mit Spiegelkuppel überm Spitzenring, damits schön funkelt. Anschließend noch die Schwarzlicht-Röhren anschließend und mit den Dorschen Disco-Fox tanzen... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















Mit dem Vorwiderstand stimmt das nicht ganz... 4 Weißlicht-LEDs kann man prima mit einem 4,5 V Block und OHNE Widerstand betreiben. Wie das mit den roten aussieht, weiß ich allerdings nicht. 

-------------------------------------------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## Dok (9. Januar 2002)

@ Franky
Was man kann und was man sollte ist nicht immer das gleiche...... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-------------------------------------------------------
*** 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 MFG und Petri Heil Dok***
***Administrator vom Anglerboard und Mitglied der IG-Angeln***
***Moderator Privat- und Bugforum***


----------



## Franky (9. Januar 2002)

Ja Meistär... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





-------------------------------------------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (9. Januar 2002)

Oh ihr beide seid geil drauf heute wa??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-------------------------------------------------------

            www.Meeresangler-Schwerin.de


----------



## Bondex (10. Januar 2002)

Hallo Leute,
Ob Ihr´s jetzt glaubt oder nicht, mit blauen und weißen und gelben habe ich bereits herumexperimentiert und sogar mit den blinkenden. Alles Mist, denn nur die roten sind gut zu sehen (erscheinen auch am hellsten). Weiß und blau wird teuer! Die blauen sind zu dunkel und die weißen a. auch und b. heben sie sich zu wenig von den Sternen ab – Fazit: die Signalfarbe rot ist am beten zu sehen. Blinkende Dioden sehen zwar witzig aus, aber die Frequenz ist zu niedrig außerdem totaler Quatsch, ich will ja nicht tanzen, sondern fischen. Eine Spiegelkugel ist zu schwer an der Spitze und behindert beim Wurf!!!
Apropos Vorwiderstand: Den braucht man nicht, auch wenn´s einem die Verkäufer (Vorsicht, komisches Volk!!!) bei Conrad so empfehlen. Einfach anbrutzeln und fertig!Also was ist jetzt, kommt Ihr mal vorbei?Euer Björni


----------



## Franky (10. Januar 2002)

Na Bondex, damit wär eich vorsichtig, von wegen Vorwiderstand braucht man nicht... Mit Pech ist der Einschaltstrom zu hoch (trotz der "richtigen" Spannung der Batterie) und die Diode ist hinüber. Daher ist Martins Hinweis durchaus berechtigt. Es kann gut gehen, muss aber nicht, auch wenn es bereits 1.000 mal gut ging. Mein Kumpel ist studierter Eletricker 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 und hat auch nur über meine Weißlichtdiodenleuchte gestaunt, die ich ohne Vorwiderstand zusammengebaut habe. Daß die ohne Probleme funzt, begründet er damit, daß ich 4 Stück in Reihe geschaltet habe und somit praktisch den Vorwiderstand "ausgleiche". Bei einzelnen Dioden muß dem nicht so sein...
Auch schreibst Du, daß Du Akkus verwendest. Haste schonmal normale BAtterien genommen? Akkus haben max. 1,2 V - Batterien min. 1,5 - 1,6 V... Das kann auch schon einiges ausmachen.Das zeigt auch die Formel zur Berechnung des Widerstands:
R = (Betriebsspannung - Durchlaßspannung)/ BetriebsstromstärkeDie Durchlaßspannung richtet sich nach der Farbe und liegt zwischen 1,6 V (rot) und 4,5 V (weiß). Für rot sind ca. 1,65 V (lt. Conrad anzusetzen. Mit Deinen 2 Mignon-Akkus kommst Du auf eine Betriebsspannung von ca. 2,4 V, was bei einer Stromstärke von ca. 0,015 A (Standardwert für LEDs) einen Vorwiderstand von 50 Ohm ergibt - also verdammt wenig!
Bei 2 Mignon-Batterien ist die Größe des Widerstands schon fast doppelt so groß!
-------------------------------------------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## Dok (10. Januar 2002)

quote:Originaltext von Franky:

Mit dem Vorwiderstand stimmt das nicht ganz... 4 Weißlicht-LEDs kann man prima mit einem 4,5 V Block und OHNE Widerstand betreiben.  
jetzt muß ich mich doch sehr über dieses Posting von Dir wundern, nachdem ich dein letztes gelesen habe! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Aber es ist so das es mit Spannungen von unter 2 Volt schon sehr lange gut geht und evtl. auch nie was passiert. Außerdem kosten die Dinder ja auch nichts. Aber es kann schon ärgerlich sein wenn dan sein Bissanzeiger einschaltet und der dann nur kurz aufbiltzt und man dan gerade seinen Lötkolben nicht dabei hat.....!Ich traue mich ja fast nicht es zu sagen, aber ich habe mal in eine elekt. Leuchtpose eine Blink-LED eingebaut, sah echt irre aus! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Franky behalte jetzt deinen Kommentar für dich 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) Aber leider hatte ich das ding nicht wieder richtig dicht bekommen...... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-------------------------------------------------------
*** 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 MFG und Petri Heil Dok***
***Administrator vom Anglerboard und Mitglied der IG-Angeln***
***Moderator Privat- und Bugforum***


----------



## Franky (10. Januar 2002)

hi Martin,die Weißlichtdioden haben eine Durchlaßspannung von 4,5 V - daher auch ohne Vorwiderstand!! Ich habe das 1:1 aus einer "Taschenlampe", die ich auf der Bremer Bürgerparktombola gewann, nachgebaut. Die Kabellage mit Schalter, sowie die 4 Dioden insgesamt gesehen, bieten genug Widerstand, um den Vorwiderstand zu kompensieren. Sonst hätte ich auch nie ein 2. Modell meiner "Lampe" gebastelt und 40 DM "investiert"... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-------------------------------------------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## Bondex (11. Januar 2002)

Hallo LeuteMacht´s doch nicht so kompliziert mit Widerstäden, Blockbetrien usw. Nehmt einfach normale Ackus und ROTE Dioden, dann klappt´s schon. Ich Fische schon Jahre lang damit und hatte an noch keiner Rute einen Ausfall, ob jetzt rote, grüne oder gelbe Diode – und das ist ja das Schöne – alle OHNE Widerstände!!! Außerdem könnt Ihr´s zu Hause ja erst testen bevor´s ans Wasser geht. Wenn jetzt wirklich eine durchbrennt ist das doch piepegal. 50 Stk oder so kosten im Sammelbeutel 2,5€.PS: die Idee mit der Blinkepose finde ich geil!!! Vielleicht kan man ja an ihr eine Spiegelkugel installieren?!!!
PS2: Werde mal mit Lazerdioden herumexperimentieren. Wenn´s klappt nehme ich einen Gasdrucklazer, der schafft noch mehr, gr!


----------



## Bondex (11. Januar 2002)

Hah! Noch ´ne geile Idee! Man sollte mal eine Pose mit Echolot, Fischfinder Fernlenkung und GPS zusammenbasteln. Dann spart man sich das Lotblei, wäre doch praktisch!?Björni


----------



## JuergenS (11. Januar 2002)

tach zusammen,
rote Diode oder Vorwiderstand ist mir völlig egal.Ich hab mir jetzt das Schrumpfschlauchsystem a la Meeresangler Schwerin an die Rute gebaut und werde weiterhin Knicklichter benutzen.Das ganze Gedöns mit Kabel und Batterien und Dioden hat mir zu viele Schwachstellen.Nachher hat man mitten im schönsten Beißen einen Defekt im Leuchtsystem und dann stehste im Dunkeln und mußt am Ende doch wieder ein Knicklicht an die Spitze tüdeln.Dann lieber gleich ein Knickie.
MfG Jürgen


----------



## Franky (11. Januar 2002)

Jepp! Das System ist echt genial! Knickie einschrumpfen und fertig ist der Lack. Unten runterschieben, Knickie raus, Knickie rein und wieder hochschieben das ganze. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-------------------------------------------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (11. Januar 2002)

Danke, aber das ist nicht meine Idee. Ich hab sie hier nur an euch weitergegeben.

-------------------------------------------------------

            www.Meeresangler-Schwerin.de


----------



## JuergenS (13. Januar 2002)

Dann sag ich danke dafür das du die Idee weitergegeben hast.
MfG Jürgen


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (14. Januar 2002)

*lach* Franky
ich würde den oberen lieber zur Rutenspitze schieben, sonst könnte der untere Überdehnt werden.Ist aber auch Egal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





-------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Bondex (21. Januar 2002)

am WE war ich wieder in der Brandung Staberhuk. Natürlich mit Dioden. Es hat wie immer sehr gut funktioniert. Wa auch sehr gut ist, sind die Taschenlampen aus weißen Leuchtdioden.Gruß Björni


----------



## JuergenS (21. Januar 2002)

Moin Björn,
ich sag nur: jedem das seine, und mir meine Knickie´s. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mfg Jürgen


----------

